# Ebay/Chinese E27 Gooseneck Clamps for LED bulbs



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I've got a couple ebay LED bulbs I found in storage that I had purchased while experimenting with lighting in my earlier days. I'm thinking of putting them to use via Ebay/Chinese Gooseneck clamps.

I'm not an electrical guy, is there anything I should be careful about with these goosenecks?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Aquarium-Reptile-Light-Holder-Clamp-Ceramic-Infrared-Emitter-Heat-Lamp-Stand-HC/262039892773?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140620091118%26meid%3Df2dfd2cfffef419e89b3db4422f53a49%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D231728617622

Flexible Clip Switch E27 Base Screw LED Light Lamp Bulb Holder Socket Converter | eBay

NEW Clip Gooseneck LED Table Lamp Bendable Steel E27 Base Adapter Lamp Holder | eBay

US EU Plug Flexible E27 LED Lamp Holder ON OFF Switch Power Cable Cord With Clip | eBay

Flexible E27 LED Lamp Holder ON OFF Switch 60cm Power Cable Cord W Clip HOT G | eBay

1pc Flexible E27 LED Lamp Holder ON OFF Switch 30cm Power Cable Cord Clip J | eBay


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Avoid the really short cord lights. They become a real PITA if the cord is not long enough to at least reach a nearby powerbar. The last link, for instance, is for a 12" corded light, which is less than the typical height of most tanks so the extension cord or powerbar would be hanging in mid-air behind or beside your tank (NOT SAFE due to close proximity to water splashes).


----------

